# Pfeishütte - Goetheweg - Hafelekar - Insbruck???



## cannonAV (21. August 2006)

Hi
ist einer von Euch schonmal den Weg "Pfeishütte - Goetheweg - Hafelekar - Insbruck" gefahren?
Bin letzte Woche auf der Pfeishütte gewesen und hab ein paar Burschen am Nachbartisch davon "schwärmen" hören - der Karte nach ist es ein "Mittelding" zwischen Steig und Weg ... was ist es wirklich???

Die DAV Foren sprechen von Wanderweg bzw. "leichtem Steig" - macht der mit dem Bike Sinn und vor allem Spaß? Wie gehts vom Hafelekar nach Insbruck runter - ist das ein fahrbarer Trail oder Wandersteig??

UND NOCH NE FRAGE?
Gibts von der Dresdner Hütte runter Richtung Mutterbergalm einen fahrbaren Trail - ist den einer von Euch schonmal gefahren???

DANKE für Eure Antworten

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## marco (21. August 2006)

http://213.203.244.73/AnB/gschichtln/autoren/beitrag_ausgeben.php3?nr=110

die nordkettenbahn ist aber geschlossen, eine neue wird gerade gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cannonAV (22. August 2006)

vielen Dank - den Link hab ich über GOOGLE nicht gefunden  
... bist Du den schon gefahren?


----------



## alpi69 (22. August 2006)

Jedenfalls vom Hafelekar zur Seegrube ist es keine "Tour" sondern ein ziemlich harter Downhill durchs Geröll. Der Goetheweg ist schon ein Traum aber das hinkommen und dann runter zur Seegrube ist eben eine Expedition die man ohne entsprechendes Bike-Gerät (mit hohem Vorbau) schwer schafft. Im schlimmsten Fall 300 HM runter tragen.


----------



## marco (22. August 2006)

cannonAV schrieb:
			
		

> vielen Dank - den Link hab ich über GOOGLE nicht gefunden
> ... bist Du den schon gefahren?



nein, aber ich kenne die leute von der Bike, die die Tour gefahren sind, in der anderen Richtung aber. Ohne Seilbahn wird es ziemlich hart. Ein Kumpel von mir ist die Tour scharnitz- pfeishütte - goetheweg - hafelkar - innsbruck letzlich gefahren (mit dem zug zurück). Die Hafelkar abfahrt ist zeimlich extrem.

Wann warst du auf der Pfeishütte? Am Donnerstag?


----------



## cannonAV (22. August 2006)

Ne - Mittwoch - gegen 14.30 Uhr (oder so was um den Dreh) war ich oben - kaum 10 Minuten später hat es auch wirklich schon aufgehört zu regnen   und man konnte auch wirklich mehr als 200 Meter sehen  war mir aber viel zu kalt und zu diesig, um wenigstens mal ein paar Meter in den Goetheweg reinzufahren - ich hab vor dem Schild (ist ja direkt aus der Hüte raus) gestanden - aber nass ist nass


----------



## marco (22. August 2006)

wir waren am donnerstag dort, sind aber übers lafatscherjoch zurück nach scharnitz gefahren/getragen/geschoben.


----------



## ditt (24. August 2006)

Der Weg vom Hafelekar runter zur Seegrube is recht zach, ca. 350 Hm nur aber viele Stellen mit S4, manche sicher S5. Außerdem gibts im sehr steilen und freien Gelände kein Halten bei einem Fehler.

Bin dort am Donnerstag rauf. Oben war's ziemlich stürmisch.


----------



## alpi69 (25. August 2006)

also wer kein vertrider ist dem empfehl ich diese Rinne höchstens im Winter.


----------



## Hemme (27. August 2006)

Hi,
wir sind das letztes Jahr in umgekehrter Richtung gefahren.
Schau mal auf 
www.noBrakes.de - touren - Karwendel + Innsbrucker Nordkette 2005.


----------

